# Share Your Favorite FOSS, UNIX / BSD / Linux Blog



## vivek (Feb 17, 2009)

I read few of them, but I would be interested if you could share your favorite open source blog or website.


----------



## mjguzik (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.kerneltrap.org , no updates since 30 september though


----------



## vermaden (Feb 18, 2009)

Solaris/OpenSolaris:
http://blogs.sun.com/observatory

NetBSD:
http://netbsd.gw.com
http://www.feyrer.de/NetBSD/bx/blosxom.cgi

FreeBSD:
http://blog.xbsd.org
http://jeffr-tech.livejournal.com
http://freebsdnews.net
http://ivoras.sharanet.org/blog


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 18, 2009)

http://planet.freebsdish.org/ is pretty good, it lists updates from various BSD blogs/Sites.


----------



## r-c-e (Feb 18, 2009)

mine of course!

http://www.realfreebsdtips.com


----------



## tangram (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.freebsdnews.net/

And I do like mine:
http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.com/


----------



## lme@ (Feb 19, 2009)

I like beat@'s blog:
http://chruetertee.ch  (but German only)


----------



## meeb (Feb 19, 2009)

http://grunix.de/ (also german)


----------



## overmind (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.freebsdonline.com    Lots of FreeBSD Tutorials


----------



## aragon (Sep 5, 2009)

In addition to some already mentioned: http://www.phoronix.com/


----------



## SIFE (Nov 28, 2009)

old thread dedicate in some subject :
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=405


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 29, 2009)

I've always thought this guy:
http://saintaardvarkthecarpeted.com/blog/
was pretty good.  Came across him probably a decade or more ago on slashdot (which I looked at a few days ago & . . . just wow.  How do they even still exist?).


----------

